# Ремни для баяна/аккордеона



## Dante (2 Янв 2014)

Уважаемые пользователи сайта Goldaccordion! Прошу помочь мне с информацией о том, где можно приобрести качественные концертные ремни для аккордеона (качественные, это не барахло AMK, которыми усеян интернет). Идеальными ремнями, на мой взгляд, можно считать заводские ремни на баянах/аккордеонах PIGINI, это лучшее из того, что я когда-либо встречал. У самого были AMK, бляшки которых не прожили и полугода, кажется, что их бляшки сделаны не из металла, а пластилина. Хотелось бы приобрести настоящие ремни PIGINI, но облазив интернет, я даже фотографий этих ремней не нашёл. За информацию буду очень благодарен! :yes:


----------

